# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Brivis Networker NC2 not switching to heater

## double2

Hi, I am new to this forum 
I have a Brivis Networker NC2 which is connected to an evaporative cooler and a Buffalo 15 heater.  I cannot get the networker to switch from cooler to heater.  It is so annoying as the heater was working yesterday.  I have tried resetting the heater as well as pulling the networker from the wall to reset it but it wont register the heater 
Can anyone help?

----------


## renofun

A checklist from Brivis for your model Buffalo 15: Is the power turned on and the plug in properly? Is the power point operating? This can be checked with another appliance with a 3 prong plug ie. Clock radio, hairdryer. Is the gas turned on? Is the gas valve turned to the ON position? (black knob on newer models). Is there gas and electricity supply to your home.  Contact your gas & electricity supplier to confirm this.  There may be works in your area or a problem with the supply.   Has the thermostat been turned to a high enough temperature to call for heat? Is the return air grille (and optional filter) clean? Are all the vents open? If you have a programmable thermostat check that the fan switch is on "AUTO", and not on "ON" If the heater is coming on when it is not suppose to and you have a programmable thermostat check the automatic program settings. A common mistake is entering a temperature in the Sleep period. Refer to the Wall Control section. If the heater is coming on when it is not suppose to and you have a manual thermostat check to make sure that the lever is to the extreme left. If the manual thermostat is producing a spark this is normal operation. There are two mercury vials in the thermostat which conduct and cause the spark. Try resetting the unit at the power point or the electricity mains.

----------


## ozheat

Turn the Networker OFF
Press the MODE key to select "Heater".
Turn the Networker ON

----------

